

Apple v. Samsung jury wants to know what Jobs said about Google - pedrocr
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/inside-the-apple-v-samsung-jury-room-many-questions-no-good-answers/

======
pedrocr
It seems once again the jury is ignoring the process of the trial and wanting
to rule based on emotional appreciations of the situation. A jury trial for
this kind of case seems to be really hard to do well.

